# Cutting a 67.5 Degree Miter



## Studio Ray

Hi All,

I am an amateur woodworker and needed to find a way to cut a 67.5 degree miter for a wood panel wall that I was building and was completely stumped since the miter saw only goes up to 45 degrees.

After a lot of searching I finally found the answer of "cut a 45 degree out of 2x material, then place it on the saw as the guide and position your saw at 22.5 degrees." (45 + 22.5 = 67.5)

Now safety necessitates that you should clamp the 45 degree piece to the fence, but that particular day I had no access to clamps. However using what I had on-hand, I came up with an idea that I liked even better than clamps, since I've found that they sometimes can be quite awkward.

I screwed my 45 degree 2x pieces to a piece of plywood and had myself an easy to manage workspace that allowed me to cut 67.5 degrees from either angle.


----------



## GeorgeC

That is very ingenious. However, I would just suggest that you set your saw at 22.5 deg. 

Put a scrap board on your saw and set your saw to 22.5 deg. Saw the board in two. You will now have two boards. Each will have one angle that is 22.5 deg and one that is 67.5 degree. 

George


----------



## FrankC

GeorgeC said:


> That is very ingenious. However, I would just suggest that you set your saw at 22.5 deg.
> 
> Put a scrap board on your saw and set your saw to 22.5 deg. Saw the board in two. You will now have two boards. Each will have one angle that is 22.5 deg and one that is 67.5 degree.
> 
> George


That will not give him the angle that he needs, think we have been down this road a few times.


----------

